# Substrate divider



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

What do you use for substrate dividers? I'm trying to create a sand foreground in my 55g. I would like to avoid using rocks as a border.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

You can use cardboard, construction paper or fiberglass to divide the two substrates. Then just remove it before filling the tank.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines of a permanent divider. I have SMS in my tank, which is really light. I always hear people talking about using strips of acrylic, but I don't know where they are getting these random pieces of plastic from. Anyone?


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Oh...yeah. I'm going to plant some vals in the back of my tank, but you know how they can spread. I'm using a very thin sheet of plexiglass siliconed to the back side and bottom to keep it from spreading. I think you can pick up some small sheets of plexiglass at the hardware store.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

is plexiglass that flexible? I was under the impression that plexiglass is a brand name acrylic and usually comes in rigid glass pane thickness


----------



## 29Bubbles (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty bendy. 
I'm wondering if you could silicone it to something else to create a movable border. 
What if you decide to move things around (?) I like to try out different layouts from time to time. <: 
Any sugesstions on that one?


----------



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

i see this post has been dead for a while but i just was wondering was there anything found on a movable border?


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Just use some thin acrylic sheet cut to size. If you can't find the material elsewhere, you can always get it from an acrylic worker. I've bought some off http://www.jmkdisplays.com/sheet.html in the past.

As far as making it moveable, there isn't any need to silicon it to the aquarium glass permanently. The weight of the substrate around it should hold even a piece which has been bent/curved in place.


----------



## Redux (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a flexible wall base strip cut to size. You can get a 4" by 48" for around $2 at the hardware store.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I use acrylic or plexiglass. Try to find a configuration of glass jars or metal cans to get the shape you want. Then put it in the oven and don't breath till it's done. Once it starts to bend, pull it out and press it done. Just be careful.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

go to home depot. they have acrylic sheets that are 8x11 inches and all you do is cut it with a hack saw and use a torch to heat it and then bend it. I do it all the time, except I use a miter saw. and if you don't have a torch like someone said earlier, put it in the oven for a short time, then carefully bend it and you're good to go...but be carefull melted plastic in your oven could cause some problems inthe future.


----------

